# Baxi Solo Boiler No Hot Water



## bren1916 (8 Jun 2009)

I have a Baxi Solo boiler which is controlled by digital timer switch -  separated into space heating and hot water heating.
Recently the hot water switch takes about 2-3 hours to kick in  - had similar problem with heating a while back but that was a pressure problem which is sorted now. It's a sealed system and pressure is constant at 1 bar.
After about 2 hrs the red led flashes and it's like the boiler is trying to kick-in - which eventually it does.
Any ideas on what it may be?


----------



## DGOBS (9 Jun 2009)

Sure, if it runs ok on CH, just not on DHW then its going to be either the motorized valve (usually inttached to your cylinder in your hotpress) or the cylinder thermostat (attached to your cylinder also in your hotpress)

_If it behaves the same for both, maybe your pcb board, or possibly the fan._

_Shout me pm if you need any help or 087 6600414_


----------



## bren1916 (9 Jun 2009)

Thanks DGOBS - I'll have a look when I get home.
CH fires up straight away so no problem there now that the water pressure issue is sorted.


----------



## DavyJones (10 Jun 2009)

DGOBS is right on this one I'd say. Sounds like an external control and the boiler is just doing what it is told. Go to hotpress and find motorised valve, Box with cable directly attached to pipework. On this box you will see a little lever, pull it all the way across and the boiler should fire up, it can be stuck in the manual,on position by way of a little grove that the lever slots into. It may be faulty motorised valve or cylinder stat.


----------



## bren1916 (11 Jun 2009)

Thanks lads - went to hot press last night and found motorised valve - it was facing away from me to wall and had a kind of dial at bottom which I turned fully but still no success.
The CH also failed to ignite either last night even though the red light came on at control timer.
Gave up and have plumber calling round Sat  - I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## bren1916 (12 Jun 2009)

Plumber arrived before I left this morning - took one look and reckons it's the digital timer switch is the problem..says they frequently cause trouble and to have electrician change it.
Didn't charge me as he lives locally...


----------



## DGOBS (12 Jun 2009)

Hmmm...they can, but not too often

Don't call and electrician, cos if he can't fix it he will blame the boiler, or plumber, and so on and so on

Get someone RGI registered to come sort your problem (maybe even get your boiler serviced at the same time) cos with RGI they 'should' be able to not only 
solve any boiler issue, but also any thing electrical (timeclocks, motorvalves, stats etc) 
Regards
Tony


----------



## DGOBS (12 Jun 2009)

Just thought I'd add, before the sparks start to linch me

RGI (hold GID certs) so they are trained and qualified to wire or repair anything back to the 3amp spur.


----------



## DavyJones (12 Jun 2009)

DGOBS said:


> Hmmm...they can, but not too often



I tend to agree with you. possible but unlikely. To someone that doesn't understand interlocking controls it would seem the obvlious problem.

My money's on a faulty motorised valve or maybe PCB.

Forget the sparks, you need a heating repair guy. 

Don't forget, come June 26, unless they are RGII registered, it will be illegal to work on any gas appliance. I.E no insurance cover etc.


----------



## bren1916 (13 Jun 2009)

Think it's a bit suspect myself as the HW does kick in after about 3hrs or so of timer being set to on.
Would've thought if the timer were faulty it wouldn't make the circuit no matter how long it was left...
Anyway - a mate is a sparks so I'll let him have a look just to rule out timer problema nd then go with registered heating guys.


----------



## DGOBS (13 Jun 2009)

Just tell him to bridge live and switched live on the boiler, if the problem disappears it is a problem with as we said (timeclock, motor valve, stats) 
if not, its on the boiler.

Davy, a pint says if its not the m/v its a stat (why else would it kick on after 3 hours?)

Tell your sparks to bridge the stats if he is unsure (again problem should disappear if the stat was the issue)


----------



## DavyJones (13 Jun 2009)

DGOBS said:


> Davy, a pint says if its not the m/v its a stat (why else would it kick on after 3 hours?)



Your on . faulty microswitch in zone valve against your faulty stat.

Wheres this job, I'd nearly look at it myself now 

Hopes it not the timeclock after all!


----------



## bren1916 (15 Jun 2009)

It's in Skerries - I'll bet you 5 pints you don't come out and solve problem!


----------



## DGOBS (15 Jun 2009)

I do cover Skerries, but only if you were around tomorrow evening (heading on me hols!) ........but it may cost a bit more than 5 pints! (but will discount you by 1 pint via Davy if I'm right) 0876600414


----------



## bren1916 (19 Jun 2009)

Ok lads,

Had  a mate come round with a replacement digital timer/switch and everything's working fine again.
Just took 1 min to do so well pleased with result.
Thanks for your help/input with this.


----------

